# SRAM RED casette loud?



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Is it? Also, will it be comp. with my Force gruppo? Anyone have any gripes with theirs?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes its loud ER, due to the cone shape. Yes it will work just fine with the Force group.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Yes, yes, and no. SRAM stands behind their stuff.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

In my experience with Red cassettes, they are a bit louder, but I didn't find it annoying. If you don't like a cassette that makes that much noise, use a Dura Ace cassette and chain or even Ultegra cassette and chain.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Red cassettes are the loudest SRAM makes, both because of the cone shape and because it is the only one that still uses OpenGlide (missing tooth design). Hopefully they will ditch that for 2011!


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

I can say from experience that mine was pretty loud compared to my PG1070...

I'm with MarvinK - I think it'd be cool if they made the next red cassette similar to the XX MTB cassette!!! Talk about lightweight...


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I have a Red Cassette, it makes noise, but its not like a wtf noise. Also make bit of a different noise when you shift, may be in part ot the cassette being hollow. I think it shifts better than the 1070. But my setup I got a good mix of products, with DA rear derailer, Cannondale Mark V chain rings and 1090R chain.


----------

